# Google- Fiber, probiotics can help with maintaining bowel regularity - Deseret News



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Fiber, probiotics can help with maintaining bowel regularity**Deseret News*Individuals with more severe cases of *irritable bowel syndrome*, which also causes bloating and gas, he said, may be treated with a course of antibiotics and then counseled to take a daily regimen of probiotics. About 50 percent of patients, he said, *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

